# Model Shipways "Rattlesnake"



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the Model Shipways plank-on-bulkhead kit of the 1780 Massachusetts privateer "Rattlesnake." I built this for a friend who already had the kit, but didn't want to build it himself. And I can't say I blame him! I don't recommend these plank-on-bulkhead kits to anyone except masochists. Put another way, once you have the pre-cut bulkheads and frame together, the rest is largely an exercise in scratchbuilding. The instructions are only moderately helpful; basically it's you against a big box of miniature wooden planks. 

Nevertheless, I persevered, and here is the result. I greatly simplified the running rigging; I found the rigging diagrams largely impossible to decipher, so I based what I did on the main bits from the photo of a completed kit on the box. After this experience, I'll be very glad to get started on a nice modern ship in good old styrene!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know what you mean!I recently completed my first POB and it was an interesting challenge!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

This one is solid hull but it too was a bear!


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

My perception is "traditional" model ship building requires an entirely different mindset from styrene kit building, even styrene ship building. I keep getting tempted by these ships, even though I haven't managed to finish a styrene kit in a long time; one of those ships would probably sit unfinished until the day I kicked off!


----------

